# Nowy SKYPE i ALSA

## wuja

Wyszła nowa wersja Skype używająca ALSĘ. Zainstalował to ktoś? Działa? Można używać razem z XMMS, mplayer-em itp.

Pytam, bo zrezygnowałem jakiś czas temu z ALSY i przeszedlem na nvsound, (który nb zniknął z portage) i nie wiem czy warto wracać do ALSY.

----------

## piotruspan

no nareszcie, zaraz będziemy testowac  :Smile: 

już potestowaliśmy, niby działa... tylko, że nie z alsa, a dopiero jak w opcjach na oss przestawię to mogę siebie w teście usłyszeć

dziwne, niby mikrofon w alsamixer właczony, gdzieś mam chyba jednak coś źle ustawioneLast edited by piotruspan on Thu Jun 29, 2006 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kajan

Zainstalowalem, mam na stałe wkompilowaną ALS'e w jądro i powiem krótko, że można prowadzić rozmowę + dodatkowo słuchać XMMS'a

Pozdro

----------

## mysiar

nareszcie SKYPE team zrobił coś z obsługą dzwięku

działa rewelacyjnie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Zainstalowalem, mam na stałe wkompilowaną ALS'e w jądro i powiem krótko, że można prowadzić rozmowę + dodatkowo słuchać XMMS'a

 

Ja mam tak zrobione ze starymi wersjami jeszcze na emulacji oss + dmix.  :Wink:  Tylko, że nie wszystkim to działa... niestety...

Ale powiem tylko jedno - no nareszcie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Wejdzie do portage to potestuje, wczesniejszej wersji niestety nie udało mi się zmusić do poprawnej pracy (nikt mnie nie słyszał).

----------

## ukl

Hmm chyba jakieś nieporozumienie  :Smile: 

```
* net-im/skype 

     Available versions:  1.2.0.18 1.2.0.21-r1 1.3.0.30

     Installed:           1.3.0.30

     Homepage:            http://www.skype.com/

     Description:         skype is a P2P-VoiceIP client.

Found 1 matches

```

Weszło do portage kilka godzin po "premierze"

----------

## canis_lupus

Masz rację, mój błąd.

----------

## PhantomL

Witam,

Zainstalowałem u siebie najnowszego skype i jest problem. Jak uruchamiam z konta zwykłego użytkownika przy próbie połączenia z kimkolwiek skype się wiesza (nie można nawet anulować połączenia) i jedyne co zostaje to kill. Skype uruchomiony z konta roota działa bez zarzutów. ALSĘ mam wkompilowaną w jądro (2.6.15). Żadna inna aplikacja do tej pory nie sprawiała mi żadnych kłopotów z dźwiękiem. Czy ktoś z Was wie może jak poradzić sobie z tym problemem?

----------

## argasek

Jeżeli używasz ARTS, spróbuj go wyłączyć.

----------

## canis_lupus

PhantomL: Mam to samo. Uzywam Alsy wkompilowanej w jądro.

----------

## PhantomL

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Jeżeli używasz ARTS, spróbuj go wyłączyć.

 

Niestety wyłączenie ARTSa nic nie daje. Wciąż to samo.

----------

## cycu

nie wiem w czym problem, ale hipotetycznie używanie skype i granie w Enemy Territory powinno się teraz udać z alsą, niestety skype pokazuje problem z urządzeniem dźwiękowym, jak to możliwe?

----------

## quosek

cycu - nie masz zadnych artsow ? uzywasz PCM'ki ?

co do mikrofonu, to u mnie tez byl podobny problem - ale pobawienie sie w kmixie pomoglo (fakt - tak na prawde nic sie w ustawieniach nie zmienilo - tylko powylaczalem i powlaczalem wyjscia, pozmeinialem glosnosci i w koncu zadzialalo - ale przy identycznych ustawieniach jak poczatkowo.... cos dziwnego, ale ....). teraz juz dziala ok (pomimo restartow)

----------

## Gabrys

To czy działać Wam będzie x aplikacji ALSA naraz zależy od możliwości karty dźwiękowej (i częściowo od sterownika). Także nie jest dziwne, że niektórym działa a niektórym nie. Po prostu niektóre karty obsługują h/w tylko jeden strumień. Jeśli chcemy mieć więcej trzeba użyć s/w dmiksa (albo serwera aRts/ESD).

----------

## szpil

No właśnie, a Skype na dmixie nie daje rady

```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:801:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream

```

----------

## Gabrys

No tak, bo Skype nie tylko "pisze" do karty ale także z niej czyta. A jak to zrobić to nie wiem. Na szczęście mam milion-kanałową kartę.

----------

## mziab

 *szpil wrote:*   

> No właśnie, a Skype na dmixie nie daje rady
> 
> ```
> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:801:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
> 
> ...

 

Ostatnio też walczyłem z tym problemem. Po połączeniu informacji z postów kilku osób wyszło mi takie .asoundrc:

```
pcm.dmixer { 

   type dmix 

   ipc_key 1024 

   slave { 

       pcm "hw:0,0" 

       period_time 0

       buffer_time 0

       period_size 1024 

       buffer_size 8192 

  rate 44100 

   } 

   bindings { 

       0 0 

       1 1 

   } 

} 

pcm.dsp0 { 

   type plug 

   slave.pcm "dmixer" 

} 

pcm.input {

    type dsnoop

    ipc_key 2048

   slave { 

       pcm "hw:0,0" 

       period_time 0

       buffer_time 0

       period_size 1024 

       buffer_size 8192 

  rate 44100 

   } 

bindings {

         0 0

         1 1

    }

}

pcm.asymed { 

        type asym 

        playback.pcm "dmixer" 

        capture.pcm "input" 

}

pcm.!default { 

       type plug 

       slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

pcm.default { 

  type plug 

  slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

ctl.mixer0 { 

   type hw 

   card 0 

}

```

Z takimi ustawieniami na mojej CMEDIA 8738 wszystko chodzi znakomicie  :Smile:  Mogę jednocześnie rozmawiać przez skype'a i słuchać amaroka. Przypadkiem udało mi się też rozwiązać trzaskanie dźwięku w zsnesie  :Smile: 

Z mojego configu pewnie będziesz chciał przekleić sekcje pcm.input i pcm.asymed. Potem będziesz musiał zmienić w pcm.!default i pcm.default slave.pcm na "asymed".

----------

## wuja

@mziab  Duuuuuże piwo   :Very Happy: 

Mam zintegrowaną nforce2 (ac-97), kombinowałem na różne sposoby i wszystko mogło działać równocześnie, ale poza Skypem.

Żywcem skopiowałem Twój .asoundrc i działa idealnie.

----------

## szpil

@mziab dwa DUŻE piwa, .asoundrc skopiowany żywcem, może być Żywiec?  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mirek

U mnie niestety nowy Skype dziala fatalnie. Dobrze slysze glos osoby z ktora rozmawiam, zas po drogiej stronie jest ledwo slyszalny rwacy sie moj glos. Poprzednia wersja skype dzialala bez zastrzezen, wiec nie bardzo wiem co jest grane.

@mziab 

Moze wiesz gdzie moge poszukac informacji na temat .asoundrc dla mojej karty Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

----------

## v7n

tutaj:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix

----------

## mziab

mirek: Popatrz tutaj. Swój bazowy config brałem stąd. Potem kombinowałem jak dodać dsnoop tak, żeby działał.

----------

## psotnik

Podepnę się pod wątek. Mam problem ze skype i alsa. Skype odtwarza dźwięk w miarę dobrze, jednak nagrywa np echo123 czy rozmawiając z kimś fatalnie nic nie słychać poza trzaskami. Np arecord działa bez problemu. Probuje ustawić plik .asoundrc ale nic nie pomaga, manuale handbook i tak dalej. Moja wiedza z dźwięku jest mizerna. Szukam najlepiej gotowego pliku lub info jak zmusić skype do działania. Dodam ze na Windowsie XP działa skype dobrze.

Mam kartę:

```

# lspci |grep -i audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

Wg dokumentacji plik .asoundrc

```

pcm.intel8x0m {

           type hw

           card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0m {

           type hw

           card 0

}

```

W sumie bez tego i tak wszystko działa jak nalezy.

Kombinowalme tez z dopiskiem

```

#NAGRYWANIE duplex

#pcm.mixin {

pcm.input {

        type dsnoop

        ipc_key 5978293 # must be unique for all dmix plugins!!!!

        ipc_key_add_uid yes

        slave {

               pcm "hw:0,0"

                channels 2

                period_size 1024

                buffer_size 4096

                rate 44100

                periods 0

                period_time 0

        }

        bindings {

                0 0

                0 1

        }

}

```

Ale klapa  :Sad:  help me  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

Może tak

```
pcm.dmixer { 

   type dmix 

   ipc_key 1024 

   slave { 

       pcm "hw:0,0" 

       period_time 0 

       buffer_time 0 

       period_size 1024 

       buffer_size 8192 

  rate 44100 

   } 

   bindings { 

       0 0 

       1 1 

   } 

} 

pcm.dsp0 { 

   type plug 

   slave.pcm "dmixer" 

} 

pcm.input { 

    type dsnoop 

    ipc_key 2048 

   slave { 

       pcm "hw:0,0" 

       period_time 0 

       buffer_time 0 

       period_size 1024 

       buffer_size 8192 

  rate 44100 

   } 

bindings { 

         0 0 

         1 1 

    } 

} 

pcm.asymed { 

        type asym 

        playback.pcm "dmixer" 

        capture.pcm "input" 

} 

pcm.!default { 

       type plug 

       slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

pcm.default { 

  type plug 

  slave.pcm "asymed" 

} 

ctl.mixer0 { 

   type hw 

   card 0 

}

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi nowy skype działa bez problemu na alsie (najnowszej 1.0.13_rc3). Czasem jest zonk jak słucham muzyki i dzwonie potestowac do echo123.

----------

## psotnik

Próbowałem najnowsze alsa-driver, moduły / na stałe z jadra 2.6.17, 2.6.15. Oczywiście skype najnowszy. Niestety ten config tez nie działa tzn na nim działa skype najlepiej ale rozplączą sie, dźwięk zacina jakieś trzaski brzęki dochodzą. Ciężko cokolwiek usłyszeć. Jak sądzicie czy uruchomienie wine/skype coś pomoże?? Jest pełno bugow aktualnie i nie wiem czy w ogóle zrucać się w ta zabawę.  Może jakieś wiadomości o kolejnym widaniu skype 4 linux??

----------

## wuja

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> ... jakieś trzaski brzęki dochodzą. ...

 Próbowałeś zmieniać ustawienia suwaków w alsamixerze?

----------

## psotnik

Tak, są ustawione na pierwszym czerwonym poziomie, na kernelu 2.6.15, alsa na stale, z tym konfigiem działa najlepiej jak do tej pory, przynajmniej na echo123 bo na tym testuje. 

Na "drugim Gentoo", (ten sam "komp" ale drugi dysk, taki testowe Gentoo) kernel 2.6.17 i tam same porażki. Sprawdziłem na modułach na stale, moduły z jadra oraz alsa-driver, stabilne oraz maskowane. 

Z tego co dotlej pory sie podszkoliłem to jest mixowanie softwerowe? Czy sprzętowo sie tego nie da zrobić? Takie drugie pytanie OT.

----------

## mirek

Niestety nowy Skype jeszcze nie dziala dobrze ze wszystkimi kartami dzwiekowymi. Na forum Skypa jest wiele takich przykladow. Ja mam podobna karte Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) i tez totalna klapa. Na razie musze uzywac porzedniej wersji Skype.

----------

## psotnik

całkiem nie dobrze  :Evil or Very Mad:  wiec od początku cala konfiguracja bo zacząłem skype używać od wersji beta 1.30.37. THX za info.

Acha a moze wersja wine/skype co by pomogła?? Jak sądzicie  :Question: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

wine+skype to nie jest najlepsza para, moze sie odpali ale nie ma co liczyc na cud.

BTW - juz wyszła kolejna beta skype onzaczona końcówką .53. MI osobiscie działa gorzej niż .30 :/

JEdnak to nie beta -> 

```
Change Log

04.10.2006 Skype for Linux 1.3.0.53

bugfix: Call Tab: Call participant display name is distorted/overlapped.

bugfix: Disable toolbar user items if the user has been deselected via the Escape key.

bugfix: Display an error in the Options dialog if no sound devices are detected.

bugfix: Display correct input/output device in technical info tooltip.

bugfix: Display the randomly chosen port instead of 0 in the Advanced options.

bugfix: Don’t play incoming chat sound for /alertsoff windows.

bugfix: Double-clicking call history items whilst offline should not attempt to call.

bugfix: Emoticons not displayed sometimes (adjacent to word) or displayed incorrectly (in the middle of url).

bugfix: Fix connecting sound (should not loop).

bugfix: Fix title bar for Hello! from Skypename.

bugfix: Multi Chat: "Add more people to this chat" is missing for languages with hieroglyphic scripts.

bugfix: Offer ALSA/OSS options with number of devices available shown.

bugfix: Options dialog was shrinking to hide an option in Advanced, moved to Privacy.

bugfix: Options layout is too big - can’t see option’s save and cancel buttons in 1024x768 resolution.

bugfix: Promote Add to Contacts: Yes share my contact details doesn’t open Auth request.

bugfix: Promote Add to Contacts: remove avatar and make window smaller.

bugfix: Reset audio device if device no longer exists on startup / options dialog.

bugfix: Show *.png/*.PNG files in the profile avatar dialog.

bugfix: Some languages have an “|” in the “Add Contact” button.

bugfix: Tab ordering in Options - Sound Devices dialog.

27.09.2006 Skype for Linux 1.3.0.50 BETA Update

feature: Clickable phone numbers in the profile viewer.

feature: Ctrl-Q in the main window will quit Skype.

feature: Ctrl-U in the main list now shows/hides offline users

feature: Ctrl-W will now close a chat window

feature: Implement Contact List quickfilter.

feature: New (bow) emoticon.

feature: New status icon for offline users who have call forwarding enabled

feature: Remember last directory used to pick profile avatar.

feature: Skype Web links should now be delivered in the user’s selected language.

feature: View -> View Call Buttons now allows you to show/hide Call Buttons

feature: add hot keys for: toggle menu - Ctrl-M, open options dialog - Ctrl-O, open profile editor - Ctrl-P

optimization: Cleaned up address bar dialog

optimization: Speed-up/clean chat window history loading.

optimization: Speed-ups of the chat window constructor.

change: Default double-click action set to Call, not Chat. (WARNING: DEFAULT BEHAVIOUR CHANGED)

change: Clear quickfilter on Escape.

change: Focus mood field on profile editor open, for quick changing.

change: Make Update button in profile editor the default button.

change: Make call buttons nice and pretty.

change: Make call/hangup buttons highlight on hover and show pushed state.

change: Up-to-date language translations for 28 languages are included.

change: Updated EULA.

bugfix: "Username taken" should draw the correct select another username tab.

bugfix: API: Add MINIMIZE command support. Accept letters in BTN_PRESSED, BTN_RELEASED handler.

bugfix: API: Call forwarding has no effect

bugfix: API: wrong CONNSTATUS is displayed

bugfix: Add error messages for read and write errors on file transfers. Failed! message is now in red.

bugfix: Add missing sounds for hold/resume/hangup/contact online

bugfix: Add space between edge and text (IRC Style)

bugfix: Alt keys should be ignored if they’re unrelated to menu options.

bugfix: Bad sorting in invite user to chat/create new conference dialog

bugfix: Black header for /help in chat in default style.

bugfix: Call buttons are hidden, if you open event panel

bugfix: Cancel button should be reactivated after a failure during create account

bugfix: Change agreement text and include Terms of Service and Privacy Statement.

bugfix: Change generic sign-in failed message to incorrect Skype name or password, and clear password field.

bugfix: Chat sound should play when popup notifications are off.

bugfix: Close client after a database failure is experienced

bugfix: Delete folder ~/.Skype and won’t be able to log-in again

bugfix: Disable call/conference button when we are offline

bugfix: Display language titles in their native title first.

bugfix: Don’t disable the entire View menu in signed off state, disable its options instead.

bugfix: E-mail privacy clickable link in Profile Editor

bugfix: EP: missed event is shown too early

bugfix: Fix "Add to my contacts" checkbox behaviour in authorisation request

bugfix: Fix Aborted Voicemail dialog username.

bugfix: Fix HTML escaping in profile viewer

bugfix: Fix HTML escaping on call tab, in tray/drawer events, in rename dialog

bugfix: Fix Help/Tips checkbox in Options - Notifications.

bugfix: Fix Remove Buddy and Block Buddy dialogs to have focus on No button.

bugfix: Fix Send Contacts window minimum size after contact send failure.

bugfix: Fix a bug related to new popup behaviour timer.

bugfix: Fix ability to use other Skype windows whilst Options dialog is open.

bugfix: Fix bad formatting of Skype database error.

bugfix: Fix connecting and ringing sounds.

bugfix: Fix crash when calling +000000

bugfix: Fix default focus on Manage Blocked Users window

bugfix: Fix disappearing language/country texts in profile editor

bugfix: Fix doubling/shifted text on call tab.

bugfix: Fix for endless ringing bug.

bugfix: Fix for one last Services drawer ugly drawing bug

bugfix: Fix for toolbar buttons being active in offline mode.

bugfix: Fix formatting error on Send Contacts form.

bugfix: Fix formatting of help to avoid almost invisible typists name.

bugfix: Fix high CPU usage if you continually click Enable/Mute All Sounds

bugfix: Fix language change bug in profile viewer.

bugfix: Fix names being shortened incorrectly in chat window.

bugfix: Fix password change successful message.

bugfix: Fix sort order in chat windows to be by visible name.

bugfix: Fix sort order in multichats and main window

bugfix: Fix sorting of Send Contacts dialog.

bugfix: Fix sound playback after a higher priority sound is played.

bugfix: Fix tab order of options window

bugfix: Fix technical call info to show ALSA device instead of OSS.

bugfix: Fix two more escaping issues (Group name tooltip and username in Remove Buddy window)

bugfix: Fix voicemail/call history related issues.

bugfix: Fix window title for user receiving authorisation request.

bugfix: Fix window title for user requesting authorisation.

bugfix: Fixed crash when attempting to Report a Problem before signing in

bugfix: Fixed double-click oddity when double-click mode is set to Call and we are logged off

bugfix: Fixed event/services drawer background colour oddities

bugfix: Fixed font size issue for Block this person...

bugfix: Group count is no longer added to the group name whilst editing the group name

bugfix: Groups are now sorted correctly.

bugfix: Handle immediate signout errors such as UIC failure and password has changed correctly.

bugfix: Kill Ring PC Speaker

bugfix: LOGIN: Skype forgets login information

bugfix: LOGIN: create new user -- no skypename availability check

bugfix: Logic mistake when addding your own username with capital letters

bugfix: Chat: Skype crashes on logging

bugfix: Chat: bow emoticon is missing from emoticon box

bugfix: Make profile viewer better accomodate large About texts.

bugfix: More (and better) fixes for connection issues during registration.

bugfix: Newlines in group names are now changed to spaces.

bugfix: Options: part of privacy page is hidden if you are in skype me mode

bugfix: Options: update privacy page when switching to/from Skype Me mode.

bugfix: Password change titlebar should not be empty after an unhandled failure.

bugfix: Pick the original colour when using Skype Default Chat style.

bugfix: Pressing Enter after entering a PSTN number into Quickfilter should call.

bugfix: Proper Expand History button state restored after chat window style change.

bugfix: Re-enable search buttons upon completion of a successful search.

bugfix: Re-sorted View drop-down box to fit with display order of objects.

bugfix: Remember menu bar hiding status.

bugfix: Remove bookmarked flag if you permanently leave a chat.

bugfix: Remove unnecessary CPU-hogging signal.

bugfix: Renamed ’ungrouped buddies’ to ’Ungrouped Contacts’

bugfix: Resorted chat /help command and added /call command.

bugfix: Retranslate Bookmarked and Recent Chats menu items.

bugfix: Selecting Block Buddy on authorisation request will disable the add xxx to contact list option

bugfix: Send file pathname was not remembered when sending from inside chat window.

bugfix: Skype should prompt for login details instead of attempting login after a sign out.

bugfix: Emoticons text should not be case sensitive.

bugfix: Some skype links are impossible to make clickable (fixes emoticons matching in emails and inside other texts too).

bugfix: Split Call Sound Device into Speaker and Mic.

bugfix: Stop profile viewer from being draggable anywhere on the window.

bugfix: Strip leading and duplicate http:// from URL in profile viewer

bugfix: Toolbar can be hidden via context menu

bugfix: Typing a phone number in quickfilter, contacts list goes blank

bugfix: Chat: do not separate conference numbers

bugfix: User online sound should play when popup notifications are off.

bugfix: fields disappear in the profile after changing the language

bugfix: Fix translation for "New password cannot be the same as the old password."

bugfix: Invalid error message, if you try to add yourself in contact list.

bugfix: missing space in Duration message

bugfix: remember path for sending files and receving files separately.

bugfix: sort groups alphabetically in contact list

bugfix: sort groups in user right mouse button menu

16.08.2006 Skype for Linux 1.3.0.37 BETA Update

feature: Added web presence privacy switch

feature: Implemented come chat commands: /alertson /alertsoff /help

change: Removed support for watermark on widgets

change: The minimum/default size of the application is changed

change: Make changes to look and feel of graphic ui

change: Removed Getting Startd Wizard

bugfix: Block list is sorted now

bugfix: Birthdate incorrecly used as label for age

bugfix: Removed duplicated SO credit information from call tab

bugfix: MC: chat messages are not seen until chat window refreshed

bugfix: Incorrect default /dev/dsp

bugfix: Animated Emoticons Blurred, Leaving Trails

bugfix: Fixed crack in the end of default sounds

bugfix: Included skype-action-handler into dist packages.

bugfix: Fixed incorrect return value interpretation in skype-action-handler.
```

----------

## psotnik

super:) 1.3.0.53 w tej wersji działa juz normalnie bez żadnego pliku .asoundrc,  widze ze w dobrą stronę zmierza skype   :Laughing: 

----------

## wuja

Wcale nie super. W 1.3.0.53 nie działa mi mikrofon ( zresztą w 1.3.0.50 też nie) a w 1.3.0.37(beta) wszystko działało. Problem w tym, że w portage z "trójek" została tylko wersja 53. No i co ja mam teraz zrobić. Mam wprawdzie na dysku tą betę 37-kę, ale nie mam ebuilda do niej - może ktoś ma jeszcze wczorajsze portage i móglby mi podrzucić tego ebuilda. 

Z góry dzięki.

----------

## kfiaciarka

wersja ze strony skype tez działa :Smile:  dynamicznie linkowana z qt  :Smile: 

tyle ze nie widze zadnego archhiwum wersji starszych :/

edit: @wuja - mi powyżej .30 bardzo słabo działa mikrofon własnie nawet podkrecony na maxa za duzo nie słysze swojego nagrania testowanego na echo123Last edited by kfiaciarka on Fri Oct 06, 2006 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Wcale nie super. W 1.3.0.53 nie działa mi mikrofon ( zresztą w 1.3.0.50 też nie) a w 1.3.0.37(beta) wszystko działało. Problem w tym, że w portage z "trójek" została tylko wersja 53. No i co ja mam teraz zrobić. Mam wprawdzie na dysku tą betę 37-kę, ale nie mam ebuilda do niej - może ktoś ma jeszcze wczorajsze portage i móglby mi podrzucić tego ebuilda. 
> 
> Z góry dzięki.

 

http://quake.fuck-microsoft.com/~quake/skype.tar.bz2

----------

## wuja

Gabrys Dzięki   :Smile: 

_______

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ...i powyżej .30 bardzo słabo działa mikrofon własnie nawet podkrecony na maxa za duzo nie słysze swojego nagrania testowanego na echo123

 To u mnie gorzej, na echo123 w ogóle nie ma nagrania testowego - jest tylko "bip" na poczatku odtwarzania i momentalnie drugie "bip" bo poprostu nic się nie nagrało.

----------

## psotnik

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Gabrys Dzięki  
> 
> _______
> 
>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   ...i powyżej .30 bardzo słabo działa mikrofon własnie nawet podkrecony na maxa za duzo nie słysze swojego nagrania testowanego na echo123 To u mnie gorzej, na echo123 w ogóle nie ma nagrania testowego - jest tylko "bip" na poczatku odtwarzania i momentalnie drugie "bip" bo poprostu nic się nie nagrało.

 

Mam tak samo ale rozmowy normalnie działają 

ps spróbuj bez pliku  .asoundrc przetestować skype.

----------

## wuja

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> ps spróbuj bez pliku  .asoundrc przetestować skype.

 Spróbowałem i byłem lekko zaskoczony - bez .asoundrc mam w ogóle kompletną ciszę w słuchawkach   :Shocked:  (tak więc mikrofonu nie mogę sprawdzić)i to zarówno w ALSIE(nforce) jak i przez OSS(dsp)

W sumie, to nie będę dalej drążył i zgłębiał problemu, skoro wersja 37 działa mi bez zastrzeżeń. Poczekam na dużo wyższe numerki    :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

@wuja,

wiesz, co? ja u siebie przetestowałem w sumie zupełenie przypadkowo, bo dla testów zainstalowałem 2 kernel, a skoro sie alsa-driver nie kompilowało z nim to wybrałem alse z jajka. No i musze Ci powiedzieć ze najnowszy skype ładnie chodzi a na alsa-driver jest tak jak napisałem wczesniej:)

----------

## wuja

@kfiaciarka

Nigdy nie miałem alsa-driver, zawsze z kernela.

Ale, żeby było śmieszniej to teraz w ogóle mi mikrofon wysiadł i nie wiem jeszcze czy sam mikrofon, czy coś mi się pogmerało w systemie. Ale wykopałem w szufladzie starą kartę SB, a na nich podobno najlepiej/najłatwiej.

----------

## nostromo2

Jesli dzwiek mikrofonu osobie po drudiej stronie:

*zacina sie

*ma efekt "metaliczny"

*inne blizej nieokreslone dziadostwo

to:

Sprawdz/zmien konfiguracje kernela na [gwn=] :

Procesor type and features -->

 Preempt model ( Tu powinno widniec Low-Latency Desktop))

..

 Timer Freqfency ( Tu na 250 Hz)

// Uzywam driverow ( modulow) z jadra

Testowane na procesorach dzwieku:

Intel-hda(Intel)

Tina2(Creative Labs)

Emu10k1 (Creative Labs)

Extigy(Creative Labs)

Au8820 (Aureal)

Pozdrawiam![/gwn]

----------

## mirek

@nostromo2

Dzieki za wskazowki. Wreszcie i u mnie skype dziala poprawnie.

----------

## nostromo2

 *mirek wrote:*   

> @nostromo2
> 
> Dzieki za wskazowki. Wreszcie i u mnie skype dziala poprawnie.

 

nie ma problemu, moze wypadalo by dac solved ?

----------

## argasek

@nostromo2: mirek nie jest autorem oryginalnego wątku, więc nie ma nawet takiej możliwości.

----------

## ukl

Trudno określić czy solved czy nie... Wszystko zależy od driverów... U mnie niestety problem "czkawki" występuje nadal..Ale lekarstwem na szczęście jest restart SKYPE (zintegrowana dźwiękówka ATI)

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie przeszedł problem z dźwiękiem, w końcu nic się nie blokuje. Szkoda tylko, że musiałem tak mocno ingerować w dobrą konfiguracje mojego kernela, mam nadzieję, że nie zemści się to na wydajności.

----------

## ro-x

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Procesor type and features -->
> 
>  Preempt model ( Tu powinno widniec Low-Latency Desktop))
> ...

 

Dla mnie podzialalo. Tylko co to zmienia w systemie, jakie sa tego konsekwencje? Nigdy nie ruszalem tych opcji a lubie wiedziec co co zmieniam i dlaczego  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *nostromo2 wrote:*   
> 
> Procesor type and features -->
> 
>  Preempt model ( Tu powinno widniec Low-Latency Desktop))
> ...

 

A nie czytałeś helpa w menuconfig? Niby dla Desktopów te opcje są tylko korzystne, ale zobaczy się w praniu.

----------

## ro-x

czytac czytalem ale nie bardzo rozumiem, dla tego pytam.

----------

## nostromo2

...co linuks robi jesli nic nie robi? Tyka:D...

cytat zapozyczony  z magazynu "Linux+" :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

moze sobie nawet tupac  :Razz:  chcialbym poprostu zeby mi ktos wytlumaczyl jaki zwiazek maja te ustawienia z dzialaniem skype...

----------

## nostromo2

Rafal Rawicki napisal :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego co tutaj widzę (nie zaglądałem do dokumentacji) to opcja ta steruje zezwoleniem na wywłaszczenie kodu jądra. Niemożność wykonania takiej operacji może skutkować pewnymi opóźnieniami w obsłudze procesów, gdy wykonuje się kod jądra (stąd przy zezwoleniu na wywłaszczenie masz Low-Latency Desktop).
> 
> 

 

Timer Frequency to czestotliwosc tych "tykan"

Wszystko sprowadza sie do obslugi zdazen czasu rzeczywistego i prioytetow zdazen jesli sie nie myle oczywisce..

Oczywisce odpowiednia konfiguracja kernela wiaze sie ze spadkiem wydajnosci systemu, co dla pojedynczego komputera nie bedzie niezauwazalne... ale dla 10 tys komputerow, gdzie dla pojedynczego spadek to 0,2 % mocy obliczeniowej to 10000,2 % mocy bedzie sie marnowac  :Smile: . To oczywsce raczej sc-fi. Ale wystepuje cala masa komputerow poloczonych ze soba, albo stare maszyny dla ktorych to niewybaczaln spadek mocy:).

dlatego konfiguracja kernela defaultowo jest taka a nie inna...

skladajac wszystko w calos otrzymamy twierdzenie iz obsluga procesu kodowania dzwieku jest nizej w hierarchi procesow niz dekodowania, wiec dzwiek slyszysz prawidlowo, drugi zas proces czyli kodowanie dzwieku musi zaczekac, kiedy nie moze

Jesli oczywisce sie nie myle..

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ro-x

wlasnie o taka odpowiedz mi chodzilo

dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

